# B3...Just Because



## ballooney (Jul 1, 2020)

I know it’s a girls bike and post war but it’s early post war and my wife said she thought it would be cool to ride on the 4th of July (we are having a neighborhood parade...socially distanced of course). So...I gotta strike while the iron is hot and capitalize on her interest. Off of the joist hook it came after hanging for a good 5 years. I actually thought it was in better shape than it was in...example...anything chrome or cad was painted silver and painted with all parts on the bike...quality job and I’m sure looked way better than the original finish (dripping sarcasm). Here is the state it’s in...pulled out of the box and onto a hook and now on the stand. Step 1. 













Rims and hubs are covered in paint so gonna set those aside and go with a really nice set of unstamped flat lobdels which would be an option for a ‘46-47. 

Next, address the crust and paint. 







Soak some parts in the sonic cleaner too...




Day 1 complete...all parts torn down and degreased. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 1, 2020)

I take it you're in total lockdown (in the shop) until the forth.


----------



## ballooney (Jul 2, 2020)

GTs58 said:


> I take it you're in total lockdown (in the shop) until the forth.



Exactly...although technically I'm "working"...just got to check those emails every so often


----------



## ballooney (Jul 3, 2020)

Made good progress today/tonight...all parts disassembled, cleaned and ready for assembly.








Removed silver overspray from the frame.




Torrington 11’s cleaned up really well (they were painted silver)...








Badge is killer:








Still a ways to go but getting there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ballooney (Jul 3, 2020)

Got her done in time for the 4th...wife took it for a shakedown ride and loved it. Sweet! The bike has grown on me...a little rougher than I remembered and getting paint off of all of the plated parts was a drag...but my wife likes it so I like it. Had to scramble for a few parts in the end...luckily had a roached seat post to get me by for now (anyone with a chrome seat post that you’re willing to part with let me know). Here is how it turned out:




















Bonus...found the original Yale key in the bottom of a parts box...sweet!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blincoe (Jul 4, 2020)

Looks nice, here’s my girls


----------



## HARPO (Jul 4, 2020)

ballooney said:


> Got her done in time for the 4th...wife took it for a shakedown ride and loved it. Sweet! The bike has grown on me...a little rougher than I remembered and getting paint off of all of the plated parts was a drag...but my wife likes it so I like it. Had to scramble for a few parts in the end...luckily had a roached seat post to get me by for now (anyone with a chrome seat post that you’re willing to part with let me know). Here is how it turned out:
> View attachment 1222955
> 
> View attachment 1222956
> ...




NICE JOB!! Now you'll all have a Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## ballooney (Jul 4, 2020)

blincoe said:


> Looks nice, here’s my girls
> 
> View attachment 1223051



Hey Alec...yeah, in my mind that was the condition I was hoping mine was in.  Beautiful bike!


----------



## ballooney (Jul 4, 2020)

HARPO said:


> NICE JOB!! Now you'll all have a Happy Fourth of July!



Thanks...looking forward to the neighborhood parade.  Happy 4th!


----------



## ballooney (Jul 4, 2020)

Operation B3 complete...Had a fun and slowww ride...a neighborhood parade is a great start to the 4th. Have a great day...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 7, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## ballooney (Aug 24, 2020)

Now this lady has a nice rack!. Great match...thanks @onecatahula

Pretty much done for now...would be cool to lace in a drum...maybe?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 24, 2020)

Beautiful bike!  Good job on the refurbish.  Like it..


----------



## Mymando (Aug 24, 2020)

Really sweet bike!!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2020)

W


ballooney said:


> Got her done in time for the 4th...wife took it for a shakedown ride and loved it. Sweet! The bike has grown on me...a little rougher than I remembered and getting paint off of all of the plated parts was a drag...but my wife likes it so I like it. Had to scramble for a few parts in the end...luckily had a roached seat post to get me by for now (anyone with a chrome seat post that you’re willing to part with let me know). Here is how it turned out:
> View attachment 1222955
> 
> View attachment 1222956
> ...



hat happened to the 3 speed with the *GIANT *cog on it?


----------



## ballooney (Aug 25, 2020)

bricycle said:


> W
> 
> hat happened to the 3 speed with the *GIANT *cog on it?




Ha! Good sleuthing Bri. Entire wheelset and all bits spray painted silver...heavily painted...like the paint was free or something! Put them In the “I’ll get to it when there is nothing on earth left for me to do” pile which continues to grow as I get older and time gets shorter. But since you mentioned it, maybe I’ll move them out of that pile as I’m sure my wife would appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

